# High power 8v turbo



## simoned1turbo (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello All,I currently run a 2.1 8v turbo motor in my Golf g60 edition 1.Are there any other road cars out there running a gt3582r turbo?I know its too big but i got given it!!


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Great turbo for a 3.0l or a high rpm 4cyl motor. Big power. 
way to big for the 8v.
My .02
:beer::beer:


----------



## simoned1turbo (Nov 16, 2013)

As i got given it i thought id give it a try.The last set up i had was an evo 9 turbo which was very good for low down power start boosting at 1200 rpm and be at full boost by 2300rpm,the only real problem was it would do more than 360hp and it didnt matter whether the boost was 1.5 bar or 2 bar the power stayed the same.The gt3582r tho starts boosting at 1200 rpm but doesnt reach full boost till 3500rpm and the boost curve is flat but very linear,the big difference tho is the power up to 475hp and 600 nm torque.The basic spec of the motor is 2.1 8v crossflow with rallycross cat cams cam part number 7650256 and the valve springs are supertech with std hydraulic followers.Just je turbo spec pistons and h beam rods,crank is stock,the cylinder head is from a new beetle stock apart from 1 mm bigger exhaust valve.I use asnu performance injector which are 650 cc.The inlet manifold is very special and is a french super touring car audi 80 letter box style hand made by lehmann in the late 80s.The exhaust manifold is hand made by a good friend of mine Russ Fellows from sch 40 stainless.The management is haltech p1000 with lambda control,boost is controlled by avcr and currently running 1.5bar.I dont know how much power i want but im seeing how it goes.


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

simoned1turbo said:


> As i got given it i thought id give it a try.The last set up i had was an evo 9 turbo which was very good for low down power start boosting at 1200 rpm and be at full boost by 2300rpm,the only real problem was it would do more than 360hp and it didnt matter whether the boost was 1.5 bar or 2 bar the power stayed the same.The gt3582r tho starts boosting at 1200 rpm but doesnt reach full boost till 3500rpm and the boost curve is flat but very linear,the big difference tho is the power up to 475hp and 600 nm torque.The basic spec of the motor is 2.1 8v crossflow with rallycross cat cams cam part number 7650256 and the valve springs are supertech with std hydraulic followers.Just je turbo spec pistons and h beam rods,crank is stock,the cylinder head is from a new beetle stock apart from 1 mm bigger exhaust valve.I use asnu performance injector which are 650 cc.The inlet manifold is very special and is a french super touring car audi 80 letter box style hand made by lehmann in the late 80s.The exhaust manifold is hand made by a good friend of mine Russ Fellows from sch 40 stainless.The management is haltech p1000 with lambda control,boost is controlled by avcr and currently running 1.5bar.I dont know how much power i want but im seeing how it goes.


Throw some pictures up! It sounds pretty extravagant! I have the gt3582r on my VR6. It's nice as the power does not spike at all but it does take a bit to spool up. I could not imagine it on a 2.1 though. But seeing as you received it already, you might throw it on and try it


----------



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

CerealKiler said:


> Throw some pictures up! It sounds pretty extravagant! I have the gt3582r on my VR6. It's nice as the power does not spike at all but it does take a bit to spool up. I could not imagine it on a 2.0 though. But seeing as you received it already, you might throw it on and try it


what kind of airflow can your 2.1 push out?


how much does a standard aba push out?


----------



## simoned1turbo (Nov 16, 2013)

To be honest ive no idea of airflow out of motor!!Im having some issue with loading my pics tho if any one could help?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

In for pics! Sounds a touch exotic!

This would be the most ambitious 8v power goals I've ssen recently. I was just talking about 300whp 8v's, and the few odd soldiers that have hammered out 400whp. 

What fuel are you going to be running? Compression ratio? 

P.S. Sent you a PM about pic hosting.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Count me in on this


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes there are and no the 3582 is not too big.

Anyway there is a mk1 2.0 8v in vegas that makes something around 550whp (30ish psi) last i checked. Think the screen name is "JakRabit" 

Now get to work!:beer:



Oh and just to help you with the motivation:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uYL9-o0We4


----------



## simoned1turbo (Nov 16, 2013)

After driving my car with the evo 9 turbo on with really fast spool up,the gt3582r is going to require changing my driving style which at first i wasnt keen on but now i have changed its easier to drive,we ran out of fuel on the dyno at 2 bar boost so since then ive fitted an 044 bosch pump intank,fitted a tial .63 exhaust housing and tweeked the cam timing a little which has made a real world difference to driving,there is alot more to come tho i can run boost up to a little over 2.5 bar which should give 530hp.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

simoned1turbo said:


> After driving my car with the evo 9 turbo on with really fast spool up,the gt3582r is going to require changing my driving style which at first i wasnt keen on but now i have changed its easier to drive,we ran out of fuel on the dyno at 2 bar boost so since then ive fitted an 044 bosch pump intank,fitted a tial .63 exhaust housing and tweeked the cam timing a little which has made a real world difference to driving,there is alot more to come tho i can run boost up to a little over 2.5 bar which should give 530hp.


well that was fast! What injectors and ecu you running?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> well that was fast! What injectors and ecu you running?


Curious as well opcorn:


----------



## simoned1turbo (Nov 16, 2013)

Im using asnu performance injectors,these are very impressive and with 7 hole they atomise the fuel an al lot more than the rc 750cc i had before.When i got he asnu injectors i put them on a flow and spray tester to compare the to the rc.The rc injector you could see the fuel basically as 3 rods but with the asnu you could just see the measuring vial filling with fuel.Im using Haltech p1000 with a Haltech dual channel lambda controller so at a later date i can closed loop the fuelling.


----------



## simoned1turbo (Nov 16, 2013)

Im using asnu performance injectors,these are very impressive and with 7 hole they atomise the fuel an al lot more than the rc 750cc i had before.When i got he asnu injectors i put them on a flow and spray tester to compare the to the rc.The rc injector you could see the fuel basically as 3 rods but with the asnu you could just see the measuring vial filling with fuel.Im using Haltech p1000 with a Haltech dual channel lambda controller so at a later date i can closed loop the fuelling.


----------



## simoned1turbo (Nov 16, 2013)

sorry bout the double post dam computors!!


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

simoned1turbo said:


> sorry bout the double post dam computors!!


Vortex's server has been a mess for weeks. It's not you bud


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Sorry guys, I got these 4 days ago. I've just been working tons of extra hours, and sort of loopy from not enough sleep. ( But gotta pay for new parts somehow :facepalm: )


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

That setup is frickin cool!


----------



## simoned1turbo (Nov 16, 2013)

Ill take some more recent pics this is when i had evo 9 turbo on not the gt3582r.Thanks for posting pics for me!!


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

i believe the 35r is what jakrabbit had on his when he put down 550hp, 

i am getting ready to strap a pte 6262 with a t4 exhaust housing onto my aba, it is getting tons of head work and probably a custom cam shaft, along with e85 and lugtronics. 


the 35 might be a little laggy but kicks butt up high. what exhuast manifold are you runniing? ram horn? equal length? log? just wondering.


----------



## simoned1turbo (Nov 16, 2013)

The exhaust manifold is made of sch10 stainless with turbosmart water cooled wastegate,i did have some pictures on my phone as we were making it but lost all pics,but im doing some work soon on it so there will be more pics.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

This is awesome! In for more updates. I want to see that 8v scream.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

My ABA has been sitting around for years... Im hoping to make about 4 with it. 

>JE 9:1, Pauter rods
>Ported head with TT 268 cam
>034EFI 02c
>"Snake" manifold

Im not sure what turbo to use, I wanted to go GT30R but Im starting to think of either 3071 or Holset Hx35

Im happy to see that people are still messing with 8vs


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

g60vwr said:


> My ABA has been sitting around for years... Im hoping to make about 4 with it.
> 
> >JE 9:1, Pauter rods
> >Ported head with TT 268 cam
> ...


8V fury!

I almost went 16v, but I love being able to scoop up 8v and ABA parts for practically free. That way I don't feel so bad when something catastrophic happens. And even a modest 8v or ABA turbo build can lay down 200whp - 250whp without too many exotic parts, stock pistons etc. Which might not be a lot by todays standards, but it makes a MKI, or a MKII pretty lively, and gets you into or even past that magic 10lb/hp number.


----------

